# GT200 55nm schon Ende August?



## jetztaber (18. Juli 2008)

Wie Fudzilla erfahren haben will, könnte nach Aussagen von Herstellern die 55 nm Version des Chips bereits Ende August oder dann im September erscheinen. Dies würde auch bedeuten, dass die Radeon HD 4870 X2 zumindest starke Konkurrenz bekommt.

Normalerweise sollte sich die verkleinerten Strukturen poaitiv auf Shader und Taktfrequenz auswirken und höhere Taktraten erlauben. Auch die Temperatur des Chips sollte dann sinken.

Auch wenn ATIs Dual Grafikkarte schneller als die GTX 280 sein sollte, ist das letzte Wort, wie so oft in der Vergangenheit, nicht gesprochen.

Quelle: Fudzilla


----------



## Lee (19. Juli 2008)

Na das klingt doch mal gut. Der GT200 sollte dann auch günstiger werden. Vorallem gefällt mir aber der hoffentlich niedrigere Verbrauch und Lautstärke


----------



## DanielX (19. Juli 2008)

Wenn die Karten im Verbrauch besser würden wäre das schon ein Vorteil für Nvidia, da die ATI-Karten ja nicht gerade Sparsam sind.


----------



## Nighthawk33 (27. Juli 2008)

Tja, auch wenn die b Version dann wieder schneller ist, werde ich mir dann zu Weihnachten eine "alte" GTX280 holen, dann bin ich für die nächste Zeit gerüstet und wie schon gesagt, dann sinkt der preis bestimmt auf
200 € oder weniger....


----------



## push@max (5. August 2008)

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob Nvidia tatsächlich den Preis für die GT200 Serie noch weiter nach unten senken wird...im Vorfeld hat man ja immer wieder von hohen Produktionskosten gehört und von niedrigen Gewinnen bei Nvidia...vielleicht nutzen sie die Chance der günstigeren Produktion um mehr Gewinn zu machen


----------



## SkastYX (5. August 2008)

Ich denke langsam sollten sie kapiert haben, dass sie sich ein wenig ATI's Strategie anpassen sollten, und die ist nunmal den preis runter.

Nuja, mal hoffen. Wenn sie wirklich so gut wird hole ich sie mir, und meine 88gt wird zur Physik abgestellt , wenn denn der BigBangII diese feature wirklich mit sich bringt.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. August 2008)

Wollen wir ma hoffen das sie für die Karten dann nicht wieder am Anfang solche Höllenpreise haben wollen ^^ 
Bin ma gespannt ob diese Meldung sich bewahreitet ! 


Mfg Micha


----------



## bobby (5. August 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das die gtx200b schneller ist wie Ati 4870x2 wer das glaubt lügt sich selber an.


----------



## SkastYX (5. August 2008)

Die Karte mit nur einem Chip bestimmt nicht, aber wenn auch Nvidia zwei von den Dingern auf ein PCB packt, ist die, so denke ich, Konkurenzfähig. 
Von der reinen Leistung her auf jeden Fall und bei der Temperatur muss sich erst noch zeigen.


----------



## push@max (5. August 2008)

Ich war jetzt drei Wochen nicht da, gab es schon einen offiziellen Test der 4870X2?


----------



## SkastYX (5. August 2008)

PCGH - Test/Benchmark: Radeon HD 4870 X2 im PCGH-Benchmark-Test


----------



## KTMDoki (6. August 2008)

SkastYX schrieb:


> Die Karte mit nur einem Chip bestimmt nicht, aber wenn auch Nvidia zwei von den Dingern auf ein PCB packt, ist die, so denke ich, Konkurenzfähig.
> Von der reinen Leistung her auf jeden Fall und bei der Temperatur muss sich erst noch zeigen.



NVidia hat aber noch nie 2 Chips auf 1 PCB gepackt...

und es gibt auch ja noch die Gerüchte über den Super-RV770...

bin mal gespannt, welcher von den 2en, bzw. ob überhaupt einer davon kommt...

greetz DoKi


----------



## dungeon192 (7. August 2008)

Dann hol ich mir noch eine zweite. Ist echt super schnell die GTX280








Nighthawk33 schrieb:


> Tja, auch wenn die b Version dann wieder schneller ist, werde ich mir dann zu Weihnachten eine "alte" GTX280 holen, dann bin ich für die nächste Zeit gerüstet und wie schon gesagt, dann sinkt der preis bestimmt auf
> 200 € oder weniger....


----------



## steinschock (7. August 2008)

Ja gibts in der PCGH 09.08 solten im netz genug sein.

Was ist mit der 4870 1GB  brauch einen test wenn die 512MB doch nichts
bringen nehme ich lieber ne GTX 280, da brauch ich auch nicht warten,

Und ne X2 ist eigentlich keine alternative,  die fängt doppelt so früh an zu ruckeln .
Könnte vielleicht in nem Passivhaus sinn machen


MFG

Steinschock


----------



## push@max (7. August 2008)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> und es gibt auch ja noch die Gerüchte über den Super-RV770...



stimmt davon habe ich auch gelesen, die Chips sollten vom Werk aus übel übertaktet auf den Markt kommen, allerdings habe ich lange nichts mehr von den "Super-Chips" gehört.


----------



## steinschock (7. August 2008)

Hab die letzen Wochen das Netz auf den Kopf gesellt, genauso bei der1GB.

Da darf keiner mehr was sagen denk ich . Heiß ja OC nein .

Die gehen bei guter kühlung bis 900  ab dann Wakü.

Das Hauptproblem ist nicht die GPU Sondern die Spannung.

Die Sapwas und insbesondere dier vitecchip ist das Problem.

Der sitzt nicht auf der Kühler platte auf , sondern wird durch die 3 slitze 
völlig unzureichent gekühlt wird im "noralfall schon ca.90° C heiß.
Viele Die den Kühler getaucht hatten hatten das nicht beachtet.
Aussage von ATI , der hält locker 100 aus.

Der Chip heizt alles auf und führt zu Spannungsschwankungen .

Und wir gerne mal 110° heiß.

SuperChips sind einfach Selektiert .

ich hab ne defekte 79gt nur Artefackte usw. in 3D
Hab langsam Kein bock mehr Je nachdeam wie der Ausfällt Tausch ich gegenne GTX 280 ;meine EVGA SC hatte 379€ gekostet ne GTX ab 333€

Montag hab ich ein so oder so von mir aus ist es ne 3/4 Stunde zu MIX o. ALTERNATE


Steinschock


----------



## Driver (11. August 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> Hab die letzen Wochen das Netz auf den Kopf gesellt, genauso bei der1GB.
> 
> Da darf keiner mehr was sagen denk ich . Heiß ja OC nein .
> 
> ...



junge, lern erstmal richtig schreiben. ist ja grausam, das zu lesen.


----------



## butter_milch (11. August 2008)

bobby schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die gtx200b schneller ist wie Ati 4870x2 wer das glaubt lügt sich selber an.



Zuerst vermutetst du es, dann bestätigst du es. Was willst du uns nun sagen?

Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass die Karten im allgemeinen gleichauf sein werden und lediglich in bestimmten Spielen gebremst oder gefördert werden.

Nunja, ich persönlich habe vor mir eine Karte für ein bisschen weniger als 300,00€ zu kaufen. Ich hoffe der b Chip wird nicht allzuviel kosten


----------



## Bennz (11. August 2008)

Ich brauche auch eine neue Karte


----------



## greentea908 (11. August 2008)

Steinschock sein Beitrag schockierte mich genauso 

Hätte auch gerne mal wieder was "Neues" aber meine 8800 gtx reicht doch noch für alle meine Vorhaben 

Hoffentlich kann die 55nm deren Vorgänger ablösen.


----------



## lordraphael (11. August 2008)

Hi

Ich glaube kaum das der Verbrauch sinken wird wen die Taktraten angehoben werden wird der geringere Verbrauch,der durch den die-shrink ereicht wurde, wieder verloren gehen.
Wohl eher mehr Leistung gleicher Verbrauch 

mfg
lord


----------



## bobby (11. August 2008)

habe heute gelesen 200p sollen alle im oktober rauskommen nicht septemberbin mal gespannt wie sie abschneiden gegen atibestimmt besser


----------



## push@max (9. September 2008)

Laut der neusten News soll die 55nm Variante der GTX260 nun GT206 heißen und der Refresh-Chip der GTX280 GT212.

Letzterer soll Anfang 2009 erscheinen und sogar schon im 45nm oder 40nm hergestellt werden...die Leistung beider Chips soll ein wenig über den jetzigen Chips liegen.


PCGH - News: Refreshs der Geforce GTX 260/280 sowie 9800 GTX+ unterwegs? - GT200, Geforce, GTX 260, GTX 280, 9800 GTX+, Nvidia, GT206, GT212


----------



## bobby (9. September 2008)

shit gtx280 gt212 anfang 2009!!! heist bestimmt wieder märz/april mmhh entweder ich übertakte meine 8800gtx höher oder er bekommt ne wasserkühlung bis dahin spiele alles auf 1920x1200 denke für die neuen spiele die jetzt kommen könnte er noch reichen für die hohe auflösung


----------



## Rainman (9. September 2008)

also oktober wär okay gewesen, aber frühestens Januar??? nee kein bock solange zu warten.....aber auf den 4870 1GB test warte ich noch


----------



## push@max (9. September 2008)

bobby schrieb:


> spiele alles auf 1920x1200 denke für die neuen spiele die jetzt kommen könnte er noch reichen für die hohe auflösung



Boah, wenn Du ständig in diesen Auflösungen mit guten Details usw. zocken möchtest musste du eigentlich immer mit ziemlich neuer Hardware ausgerüstet sein.

Ich habe das Spielchen auch damals so gespielt, wenn die Hardware für die beste Auflösung nicht mehr reichte, musste neue Hardware her...allerdings wurde das auf dauer ziemlich kostenintensiv.

Jetzt gebe ich mich mit einer geringeren Auflösung zufrieden


----------

